# Demon connection



## squeeky (Jan 31, 2005)

My pc is auto-connecting to the internet at least twice per day. I have Vista premium and dial-up connection service. I set up netstat to capture and log TCP activity every 30 seconds, but was unable to detect the culprit that is causing the problem. I've run malware software to no avail. Netstat appears to only save about 225 entries before either stopping or over writting the entries to disk file. Any ideas on how to time tag netstat entries without getting into a .NET C++ development ?


----------



## petronius (Dec 13, 2007)

Download and run SDfix:

http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix_ReadMe.htm

If you have a rootkit, your AV/Spyware finders can't do jack about it. Also download and run Hijack This and post your log in the HJT forum.

Cheers


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Before posting a HijackThis Log in our HijackThis Log Help board, please take a look and follow our HijackThis 5-Step Process. This will help make things go a lot faster and will help facilitate the cleaning process.


----------

